# Read this!!!!!!! This a dream trade that is being talked between the mave and toronto



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Honolulu Advertiser reported on June 18 that rumors coming out of Toronto say the Raptors could trade their No. 4 pick and forward Antonio Davis to the Mavericks for forward Raef LaFrentz and Dallas' first-round pick (No. 29 overall). 



No Joke, go to the mavs clubhouse on ESPN. com. This is a great trade. I'll say one thing if we do this and we get Dwayne Wade, i'm going to be pissed! It should be BOSH!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

But why would Tor. want to do this?


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

More to the Toronto trade I heard this on ESPN today
Dallas Gets
Antonio Davis
and the #4 pick

Toronto gets
Raef
cap filler(not sure who)
2003 #29 pick 
2004 first round pick

I guess Davis is very unhappy with where they are going


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> More to the Toronto trade I heard this on ESPN today
> Dallas Gets
> Antonio Davis
> ...


Davis unhappy I could see, particularly if Toronto would even take a minute to consider that trade before swiftly rejecting it. You're dealing a chance at TJ Ford, Chris Bosh, Pavel Podkilzine, etc. AND Antonio Davis for LaFrentz (who's too soft to play center in the east, never mind the west) and two late first round picks? That would quite possibly be the single dumbest trade in the history of life. For Toronto that is. As for Dallas, this impresses me as one of those, "Here's a thought, lets see how this goes over" offers that people throw at the new guy in sim leagues. If Toronto does that, David Stern should remove them from the league instantly.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the Raptors want to get rid of him because he'
s not happy there and he's 35. He has a bigger contract than Raef, but his runs out in 2 years (i think) and he's a rebounder!

I'd like Chris Bosh and then have Davis be his mentor and have him gain some muscle.

I don't care if we add a 2004 first round. It's going to be a late one anyway.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I can't see Toronto doing that. They are in a re-building stage and with this years draft so deep I can't see them giving up the 4th pick. Although on draft night I've learned not to be suprised by anything. If that trade went through I'd be elated if I were a Mavs fan.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

How many years left does Davis have on his contract?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Antonio makes $12 million a year until '06. I don't see this happening although I'd like to see it.

If it were to happen, I believe they'd take Lampje. I don't like Bosh and think he'll be a bust and Lampje is European.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> Antonio makes $12 million a year until '06. I don't see this happening although I'd like to see it.
> 
> If it were to happen, I believe they'd take Lampje. I don't like Bosh and think he'll be a bust and Lampje is European.


What dont you like about Bosh? I dont pay much attention to the rookie talk, mostly because we draft so late or dont have one at all but also because I dont like the idea that rookies are heralded as saviors for a lot of squads. What big men coming in the league this year are nice?


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Three things...

1. AD is better than Lafrentz(AD's deal also runs out sooner).

2. #4 pick is better then the #29 + a future Dallas 1st.

3. Grunwald has one year left on his contract and no extension is currently being discussed.


Nice thought for Dallas fans though. Gotta love draft time.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

thats great, but check out mavs draft day trade in free agents trades and rumors.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

I am both a Raps and Mavs fan, but this AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN. Unless the TO management is drunk there is no hells way this will happen. The only way, and ONLY way it could happen is if you throw in Nash to TO and some other players to DAL.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah Glen would have to be very very hammered to pull the trigger on this trade.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

lol :dogpile:


----------

